# Eco-complete - worth adding soil?



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of swapping my white rocks to either fluval stratum or eco-complete. From what i have read neither one has many nutrients Is it worth putting a base layer of miracle grow organic soil underneath?


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

yes and yes.... i love eco, but unless your doing EI dosing, go with the mts


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes - either cap your dirt with Eco complete or flourite (my favorite). The high CEC will help keep the nutrients near the roots.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Should I pre soak the mgopm for a day or so first? I going to swap the substrate soon!! May go shopping today


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

What's mts? I'm doing low tech with a half dose of ferts every in a while


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

MTS is mineralized topsoil substrate!!!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=152027

This thread may be helpful


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Yankee said:


> Yes - either cap your dirt with Eco complete or flourite (my favorite).


+1 for flourite...my favorite as well. 

I recently tried Eco complete and I absolutely can't stand it! Pumped up my pH way too high plus the size of the substrate is way to big & course for my liking.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

shift said:


> Should I pre soak the mgopm for a day or so first? I going to swap the substrate soon!! May go shopping today


Depends on if you're swapping the soil into a tank with fish. If you are, then soak it for a week as it releases ammonia for quite some time. If not then make sure to let it stand in the tank for a week and make sure the tank is cycled before adding fish.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

There is fish/shrimp in the tank.. I will temporarily remove them when i do the swap.

I guess I will give the MGOPM a few days in a bucket to save the sea creatures.

I ended up getting eco-complete


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

HOw much ammonia will it actually leach out? Will the plants handle it or is it best to soak it for a few days?


----------



## Yankee (Jan 12, 2013)

shift said:


> HOw much ammonia will it actually leach out? Will the plants handle it or is it best to soak it for a few days?


They'll handle it - just plant the heck out of the tank so it absorbs all of the other nutrients that are released initially otherwise you'll get some algae.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Its decently planted. maybe ill grab a few more stems just to be safe 











thanks


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Now that was a mess! hopefully the muddy lake that is my aquarium clears up by tomorrow. I think i went a little overboard on the substrate thickness.. but to late now!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there any tricks to clearing the murky swamp water or is it just a mixture of the waiting game and an excessive number of water changes?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

shift said:


> Is there any tricks to clearing the murky swamp water or is it just a mixture of the waiting game and an excessive number of water changes?


read more before you leap LOL never a horror story to date in house using soil base set ups. 
how thick a soil layer did you use, how thick a capping layer?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

my first planted tank was straight up soil with eco capping it. That tank exploded with growth (4 t5ho, co2, and PPS dosing)

I only hated moving things or replanting due to the puff of dirt that i'd get. but otherwise it was amazing. I havent seen that much growth in any other tank. I'm talking inches a day on some stems


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

It probably 2.5 inch dirt to 1.5" Eco on top. 4-5" average layer


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Nothing about 10 more water changes wont fix 

I think the problem is.. i rinsed the MGOPM first rather then putting it in dry.. so there was a nice muddy water from the start. even after capping it.. which is still there.. i can see fish now.. but its like they are swimming in the muddy amazon.. poor fishes!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Can you do to many water changes in a day? I just did a 40% ish.. and was thinking of doing it a few more times through out the day to help clear up the water.. is there any possible ill effect of the fish/shrimp from doing so?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

2 water changes today and its starting to finally clear up!

Ill prob wait until tomorrow to do the next one.


----------

